
Tesla is opening the Model 3 configurator to everyone starting Tuesday - rbanffy
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/tesla-model-3-orders-open-configurator/?ftag=COS-05-10aaa0b&linkId=54067181
======
boznz
As a New Zealander I'm probably number 420000 on that current list even though
I reserved on day 1. I think the 2019 date I have on the web site is looking a
tad optimistic

------
melling
At their current pace of 5000 cars a week, it’ll take about a year and a half
to fill their 420,000 remaining pre-orders.

Hopefully, they reach 10,000 cars a week later in the year.

------
hn_throwaway_99
I wonder what percentage of people with reservations are waiting to reserve
the base battery version (which still won't be available for "6-9 months") My
guess is a lot, so Tesla is opening the premium version to non-reservation
holders to try to get as many of these sold as possible before they even start
on the 35k version.

